# Passwort prüfen auf Inhalt



## dnbsound (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo liebe Forum User,

ich habe dort ein kleines Problem, habe dort eine HA aufbekommen in der ich ein Passwort auf die Länge prüfen soll was soweit klar ist habe ich auch schon hinbekommen...

Ich soll es aber auch noch auf den Inhalt prüfen d.h. es soll geprüft werden das in dem Passwort mindestens zwei Zahlen enthalten sind, habe bei Google schon gesucht und auf verschiedenen Java Seiten aber leider nichts gefunden.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

Vielen Dank im vorraus !

LG Maria


----------



## DocRandom (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo Maria!

..und wo liegt das Problem?

Folgende Schritte sind zu erledigen:
Passwort einlesen
auf Mindestlänge prüfen
Zeichenweise vergleichen. ob Zeichen == Zahl, oder Buchstabe

Den Code dazu mußt Du schon selber schreiben.
Bei Fragen zu Deinem Code, wird Dir sicher geholfen! 

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Tharsonius (30. Okt 2007)

Als Denkansatz:

Mit text.charAt(int x) bekommst Du das einzelne Zeichen an Stelle x in Deinem String text.

nun brauchst Du nur noch ermitteln wie viele Zahlen ('0' .. '9') Du in Deinem text hast.


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

hmm... ok also ich habe es versucht jetzt so zu lösen :


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>
function chkFormular()
{
 if(document.formular.pass.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte geben sie ein Passwort ein!");
   document.formular.pass.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.formular.pass.value.length < 8) {
   alert("Bitte geben sie ein Passwort mit mindestens 8 Zeichen ein!")
   document.formular.pass.focus();
   return false;
  }
 var nr_length = password.replace(/[^0-9]/g, '').length;
 if(document.formular.pass.value.nr_length >= 2) {  
 alert("Es müssen 2 Zahlen vorkommen"); 
 document.formular.pass.focus();
 return false;
 }
}
</script>
```

das ich alle nicht nummerischen Zeichen entferne und dann die Stringlänge kontrolliere...

aber irgendwie funzt dat net so ganz  :cry:


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

ok ich habe es noch einmal ein bissel überdacht und es geht aber ob es so richtig ist weis ich nicht :


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>
function chkFormular()
{
 if(document.formular.pass.value == "") {
   alert("Bitte geben sie ein Passwort ein!");
   document.formular.pass.focus();
   return false;
  }
 if(document.formular.pass.value.length < 8) {
   alert("Bitte geben sie ein Passwort mit mindestens 8 Zeichen ein!")
   document.formular.pass.focus();
   return false;
  }

var nr_length = document.formular.pass.value.replace(/[^0-9]/g, '').length;
if(nr_length >= 2) alert("ok");
else alert("Es müssen 2 Zahlen vorkommen"); 
}
</script>
```


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

Javascript ist nicht JAVA


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javascript ist nicht JAVA



JaJa und nen Kuchen ist kein Keks...

Dein schlaues Kommentar kannste dir auch sparen...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Okt 2007)

Das ist aber ein Java Forum, für Javascript bist du hier falsch  :wink: 
*verschieb*


----------

